# Frustrated with lack of racers.



## rickreeder (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, all. I am looking for some ideas to get a slot car racing club that I am involved with to acquire new racers. The club is called "PASCRA", and we are down to 4 guys in the club, and it's getting frustrating. The main problem is trying to get people interested in a weekly, or even by-weekly racing series. We run 1/32nd scale plastic base cars (pretty much stock), and do a little bit of HO as well (again, pretty much stock), so I don't think it's really a matter of extreme expense keeping people away. What we run into is someone will come and see what we do, and they want to participate like 4 times a year or whenever they have absolutely nothing else going on. We even have had people come over on race night and all they are interested in is buying cars from us to collect - not race. It's ridiculous!!! We want and need people involved who are serious about racing these cars at least a couple of times a month, and we can't find them!! If anyone has experience running a slot car racing club or expanding one I would sure like some ideas and input. It's gotten so bad that we are about to close the club down for good. I should mention that a couple of us are true collectors of slot cars, but the club is definitely about serious, regular racing competition, and that seems to be the problem. We are all really nice guys (most of the time - LOL!) but we are definitely looking for serious RACERS, guys or gals who want to compete. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

The advise I can give you to attract more racers are:

1. Keep the emphasis off competition. No one likes to lose. So lets not emphasis it.
2. Keep the races fair and fun!
3. Keep the cars affordable, simple and easy to do a visual tech.
4. Get fathers and sons involved. Great father and son activity!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes to the below

if the racing enviroment is kid friendly, talk to some local boy scouts groups,
signs in the local hobby stores, some craiglist posts, and maybe hit some churches.

if adult language/jokes is there
craigslist, hobby stores, local papers or internet folks who post local events


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great advice there from SC58. :thumbsup:

We have a couple of clubs operating in DFW TX, an area completely barren of slot cars.
If you want serious racers, go where the racers are. Dirt tracks, drag strips, road rallys.
Our most dedicated racers are ones who have, or still actually race 1:1 cars.
They understand the time, equipment and dedication is takes to race and keep a club alive.
They _*DON'T*_ understand, and have no idea what running "_box stock_" is, or is supposed to be.

You may try running a race once a month with prizes, and announce it on craigslist or facebook,
complete with time, location, class rules and prizes available.

You may also try using that 'collector' thing to your advantage and promote a huge swap meet.

The more people that know about you, the more are likely to race.

One big issue that plagues all slot car clubs is the same people winning all the time.
The most successful track in recent years around here solved this by splitting his racers
up into two categories; beginner(or novice) and pro... at the track owner's discretion.
Once a novice won a certain number of races (4 or 6, can't remember) they would graduate
up to the pro league. 

Over the years, I've seen countless folks walk away from organized slot car racing
because they felt they would never win. Racers are proud, and most don't want to be 
classified as a beginner. Another way to spread the winning around besides splitting up
the pros and novices is having heat races, or a fray style format. Short 'crash and burn' 
heats are exciting and unpredictable. There always seems to be a heat where the good
guys crash each other out and the new guy stays on to win it. It's important that wins
get spread around. The sense of winning is unexplainable, addictive, and has the power
to keep a racer coming back for more.

Atmosphere is important. 

Hopefully your group will live long and prosper....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This may sound crazy, but it's another possibility. If your local supermarkets have free want/for sale ads, make up cards that say SLOT CARS in big letters. That will get any slotter's attention. Then list your needs in regular print. Hanging fliers at your local auto and performance shops, barber shops, bowling alleys might help too. If you have them, mentioning you have loaner cars and controllers for newbies may help too.

Since the majority of racing types are dudes, think about where dudes hang out. Here's a few more potential flier posting suggestions...Hardware stores, smoke shops, package (liquor) stores, your local race track, and drug stores. Make up a flier, print off a couple dozen copies and keep them and some tape in the glove box. Just make sure you ask permission before you tape one up.

If you have car shows near by, and can make a small portable track, do it. Not only can it be entertaining, but odds are you'll find more than a few race types there. You can run them off your car battery.

If I was close by, I'd swing by just for a night out of the house...


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If I was close by, I'd swing by just for a night out of the house...



Me too!

All the above suggestions sound great. 

My only hope is when I move probably.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

These are some great Ideas. I have 15 lane colored poker chips in each lane area. We use them for our crash and burn races. A Crash and Burn race is last driver still able to race wins the round. We will sometimes buy our chips and for a pot that is split or winner takes all, to be decided by the racers. 

We also have food at our Races. 

Rob


----------

